# blue/green fluid leak near front driver side tire...



## e-dubb (Apr 6, 2011)

doesn't match color with: coolant, oil, brake fluid, power steering, or windshield fluid...

going to dealer tomorrow - any thoughts?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

You mean doesn't match color of the coolant in the vehicle now, or the "typical" yellowish color of regular glycol coolant? There are a few different colors of coolant these days, and god knows what that looks like if they inadvertently get mixed by a nimrod at Jiffy Lube who tops off your coolant with the wrong stuff.

And this may sound stupid, but I know RainX and Peak (or Prestone?) make washer fluids that are a greenish color instead of the traditional blue windex-looking stuff. Sort of opaque too. It's usually the anti-bug or the "wiper-less" kind that's supposed to make raindrops bead up and roll off the windshield without the need for wipers.

Also, how much fluid are you seeing?


----------



## e-dubb (Apr 6, 2011)

Zambee500 said:


> You mean doesn't match color of the coolant in the vehicle now, or the "typical" yellowish color of regular glycol coolant? There are a few different colors of coolant these days, and god knows what that looks like if they inadvertently get mixed by a nimrod at Jiffy Lube who tops off your coolant with the wrong stuff.
> 
> And this may sound stupid, but I know RainX and Peak (or Prestone?) make washer fluids that are a greenish color instead of the traditional blue windex-looking stuff. Sort of opaque too. It's usually the anti-bug or the "wiper-less" kind that's supposed to make raindrops bead up and roll off the windshield without the need for wipers.
> 
> Also, how much fluid are you seeing?


Doesn't match the color fo the coolant in the vehicle now. This is a 2011 and has only gone to the dealer, by the way (if that means anything).

Also doesn't match the color of the washer fluid. It's not a huge leak by any means. There was maybe one ounce (being generous) when I posted this and then a few drops again today. Seemed to have stopped in between. Maybe of note, a 30-40 degree drop in temperature during that time. Taking it to the dealership this week just in case (though I'm 99% certain I'll get the the "I don't see anything wrong [now gtfoh]" treatment).


----------



## e-dubb (Apr 6, 2011)

Culprit:









Didn't think of it since this was used on back tire in July. Oh yeah - my recent tire rotation :banghead:


Check of air pressure confirmed a slow leak.


----------

